# auto egr valve



## thailand (Mar 8, 2010)

I have a 1999 camry I have replaced the egr valve I have cleaned the mounting pipe leading to the egr valve, the throttle body and the egr valve with throttle cleaner. The check engine light keep coming back on after a short period of time. I have done this a number of times. Could it possibly have anything to do with overfilling car with gasoline?Sometime I have continued to put gas in the car after the pump automatically shut off.


----------



## Durt Ferguson (Apr 14, 2010)

Do you have any way of checking the code it's throwing? Swing down to autozone or something, they can probably hook it up and tell you. Or spend under 100 bucks and invest in your own diagnostic tool. When the light initially came on, what prompted you to replace the EGR valve, clean the TB, and so forth? Or was it the EGR replacement that started the light coming on? Bottom line is if you have the light on, figure out what codes are being thrown, and then we can help you fix whatever the actual problem is. The amount of time/money/aggravation you'll save by taking out the guesswork is well worth it. Most people (myself included) top off a lil after the automatic shutoff on the pump. If you overfill, you'll know it just because there will be gas running down the side of your car :thumbsup:


----------



## thailand (Mar 8, 2010)

Turd Ferguson said:


> Do you have any way of checking the code it's throwing? Swing down to autozone or something, they can probably hook it up and tell you. Or spend under 100 bucks and invest in your own diagnostic tool. When the light initially came on, what prompted you to replace the EGR valve, clean the TB, and so forth? Or was it the EGR replacement that started the light coming on? Bottom line is if you have the light on, figure out what codes are being thrown, and then we can help you fix whatever the actual problem is. The amount of time/money/aggravation you'll save by taking out the guesswork is well worth it. Most people (myself included) top off a lil after the automatic shutoff on the pump. If you overfill, you'll know it just because there will be gas running down the side of your car :thumbsup:


 The code from autozone is P0401 The paper from autozone says the ECM has detected too little flow on the EGR valve


----------



## Durt Ferguson (Apr 14, 2010)

Given that you've already replaced the EGR valve, the problem is most likely either the vacuum hoses connected to it, or the vacuum actuator. A quick google on your car and this code shows quite a common failure of the VSV. The part is less than $100 and is DIY (if you've replaced the EGR yourself, you can do this as well). I'd check the hoses first. My brother-in-law's car was throwing a similar code, and it turned out that his gas cap wasn't sealing properly, so that may also be something to look at.


----------



## Durt Ferguson (Apr 14, 2010)

Any success, thailand?


----------



## thailand (Mar 8, 2010)

It came back on I am taking it to the mechanic tomorrow 
Thanks very much


----------

